# Double kill



## Morpheus uk (Jul 9, 2008)

My female scored a double kill the other day, well triple kill, had a smaller one (male) but dropped him to grab the other one


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 9, 2008)

OMG, IVE NEVER SEEN THAT HAPPEN AMAZING!!!!! I saved that picture to my desk top!


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 9, 2008)

i dont see anything :huh:


----------



## Pelle (Jul 9, 2008)

Funny picture :lol:


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 9, 2008)

mine has done that, greedy! lol


----------



## spawn (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice Quake sounds reference, Morph.

!! DOUBLE KILL !! !! MONSTER KILL KILL KILL KILL !!


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 10, 2008)

hehe now i see it


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jul 10, 2008)

spawn said:


> MONSTER KILL KILL KILL KILL !!


Thats not unreal is it?


----------



## acerbity (Jul 10, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> Thats not unreal is it?


_Killtacular!_


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jul 10, 2008)

WICKED SICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 10, 2008)

more like KILLIONAIRE!!


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 14, 2008)

I had a budwing once who had one fruit fly in its mouth and one in each arm!!


----------



## MooSmoo (Jul 14, 2008)

Thats cool...

I've only ever seen that once, strangely enough it was my "blind" (no compound eyes) mantid with two crickets in each arm, but one escaped cos he only had it by the back leg.


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 14, 2008)

Good picture! And good mantis. I like how she's purple.


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Jul 17, 2008)

Got a picture of a double kill.


----------



## The_Asa (Jul 17, 2008)

So cool. Why are they all orchids...


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 17, 2008)

Mantis wisper, nice pic, they all do that, if you are lucky enough to catch them doing it.I had a tiny new nymph do it yesterday, so funny, baby nymph, big ffs in both hands. I swear, sometimes they act like it's their last meal and so greedy, have u ever seen em grab the food then turn away from whoever is near? That is so cute, or when u see them get it and they go get in their favorite posistion to eat it, savoring the moment! :lol:


----------

